# مشكلة وجود الفوم العالي



## banq (6 يونيو 2010)

*اخواني اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
أنا مهندس خلط في أحد مصانع صناعة المطهرات وعندنا بعض المشاكل الموجود في المنتجات النهائية من أهمها وجود الفوم العالي في المنتج النهائي مما يؤديب إلى تأخير التعبئة ويسبب مشاكل 

حاولت الإطلاع على المواضيع التي تخص الصناعة في المنتدى لكن عندض الاستفسارات 
هل المراوح التي تقوم بالخلط لها شكل معين وماهي الأشكال ؟؟

سرعة الدوران ؟؟ وهل الأفضل المراوح تكون بشكل عمودي أم مائل ؟؟

وهل ترتيب المواد يلعب دور مهم في الموضوع ؟؟

أرجو ممن لديه خبرة في المشكلة إفادتي وجزاكم الله خير *


----------



## banq (7 يونيو 2010)

مازلت انتظر ذوي الخبرة


----------



## chemist abdullah (7 يونيو 2010)

شوف يا أخى يفضل أن يكون الخلط بدرجات بمعنى أن يكون فى سرعات مختلفة ممكن تتحكم فيها وعند اضافة الملح وزعه فى كل الخزان مش فى مكان واحد .
يفضل أن تأخذ عينة بعد ساعتين أو ثلاثة بعد عملية الخلط.
ممكن تستخدم كحول تضعه فى زجاجة رشاشة كى تذيب الرغاوى فى الخزان.
عند أخذ عينة ضعها فى ماء دافىء.


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
وجود الفوم في اي منتج يكون لاحد سببين الاول نتيجة لبعض التفاعلات الكيميائية او نتيجة التحريك بادخال الهواء الجوي في المنتج .
والسبب الاول قد يحتاج الى عملية تبريد لانهاء الفوم اما الثاني فيحتاج ان يكون الخلاط ذو فراشات لا تشكل حوامة في وسط الخزان ولذلك يفضل ان يكون الخلاط مائلا اضافة الى تقليل السرعة مع استخدام الفراشات في اسفل الخزان فقط . 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (8 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## أنا فارس (28 مارس 2013)

ممكن يوضع نازع للرغوة في أعلى عمود المروحة ويكون التقليب بسرعه منخفضة


----------



## raar (2 أبريل 2013)

اخي banq انا اعمل في شركة مستحضرات تجميل والاحظ تشكل الرغوة في الكريم ايضا ولكن مع التقليب والتبريد تزول
اتمنى ان تعطيني مكونات المطهر الذي تنتجونه لاني بحاجة لها وبأمس الحاجة 
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## raar (2 أبريل 2013)

اخي banq انا اعمل في شركة مستحضرات تجميل والاحظ تشكل الرغوة في الكريم ايضا ولكن مع التقليب والتبريد تزول
اتمنى ان تعطيني مكونات المطهر الذي تنتجونه لاني بحاجة لها وبأمس الحاجة 
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------

